

Ask HN: How are your eyes? - xsc

First submission here on HN, but longtime reader.<p>Just curious to know, since most of us are hackers by trade, how your eyes feel/work before/during/after hacking sessions...<p>After 10 hours, I rarely (but enough to bring up) get very short, sharp pains.<p>In addition, do you have bags under your eyes?<p>I've read about computer glasses, do they work, and what are some other solutions?
======
gtani
For the sake of your other body parts: lower back, neck, wrists

take breaks and do little exercises

<http://www.slifelabs.com/>

<http://www.floydprice.com/2008/08/productivity-tip/>

<http://bc.tech.coop/blog/060131.html>

<http://www.workrave.org/>

<http://www.lcdf.org/~eddietwo/xwrits/>

<http://cameronyule.com/2008/11/taking-regular-breaks>

------
ScottWhigham
Used to be 20/20 w/ an astigmatism and never needed glasses. After working w/
computers for about 7-8 yrs, I went to the eye doctor to complain about my
eyes hurting. Strangely enough I still have 20/20 vision yet, due to eye
strain, my eyes have trouble compensating for the "fuzziness" of fonts; the
doc said that my eyes try to smooth them out. I got a mild prescription and
it's great. No worse after 3+ years.

Coupla protips: * Don't code on a white background - hurts/strains the eyes
moreso than a gray bg

* Buy a great monitor - $100 more in cost isn't worth saving if you lose x% of eyesight or have pain.

------
trickjarrett
I keep eye drops at my desk and usually around 3pm I'll stop and use them,
otherwise my contacts get to be super dry and painful.

------
chanux
Not wearing any galsses. Still no problem with eyes.

